

10 Most Annoying Management Terms of 2011 - stupandaus
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-ten-most-annoying-management-terms-of-2011-2011-12

======
zoowar
Let me go out on limb for 2012 "superphone"
[http://www.infotechblogs.com/2011/12/leaked-windows-phone-
ro...](http://www.infotechblogs.com/2011/12/leaked-windows-phone-roadmap-
for-2012.html)

